# I miss Cardcaptors Sakura, anyone else?



## Ryufushichou (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, i watched Cardcaptors Sakura when it first debuted on Austar (Australian Pay-TV) , and ever since then i must have watched the entire series like 1000 times, and i really wish that they would make a new series, for those that haven't watched it, you should and for those that have, do you agree they need a new series?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 6, 2010)

It got boring when the cards turned pink


----------



## prowler (Jul 6, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> do you agree they need a new series?


No I do not.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 6, 2010)

why not try other clamp series. 

magical knight rayearth
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles
xxxholic
chobits
more recently Kobato

they all reference each other at one point or another and all are set in the same universe. don't expect them to be all about the same thing though i.e not about the clow cards.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 6, 2010)

I rewatched the all the 3 series plus the two movies about 2 months ago.

but there will never be a new series as the last movie was made in 2000 and clamp (the creators) have went onto other things.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 6, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> why not try other clamp series.
> 
> magical knight rayearth
> Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles
> ...


I've finished watching xxxHolic, i love mokuna. But hadn't ever heard of Tsubasa Reservoir chronicles or Magical Knight Rayearth, might have to investigate.


----------



## Daidude (Jul 6, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Ok, i watched Cardcaptors Sakura when it first debuted on Austar (Australian Pay-TV) , and ever since then i must have watched the entire series like 1000 times, and i really wish that they would make a new series, for those that haven't watched it, you should and for those that have, do you agree they need a new series?


I've never heard of Cardcaptors but I will probably watch it. I think they should make another series of megaman starforce.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 6, 2010)

it was a good story
(i taped every ep, soo many tapes)

i dont think they should as they closed it off well enough

much rather a new series of Chobits than Cardcaptors


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 6, 2010)

I have it on dvd, it's a nice enough show. Nice to loan it occasionally to friends with daughters.

I actually wouldn't mind if more anime was cute and harmless and less about look at my ridiculous large tits.
It seems too many recent shows have wandered too close to hentai lately.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 6, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> I have it on dvd, it's a nice enough show. Nice to loan it occasionally to friends with daughters.
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind if more anime was cute and harmless and less about look at my ridiculous large tits.
> It seems too many recent shows have wandered too close to hentai lately.


And that is why older anime is usually better.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sorry but I didn't like the story of CCS


----------



## Raika (Jul 6, 2010)

I watched it when I was really young lol... I kind a forgot most of the episodes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Back then, I actually thought Sakura was hot lol...
......
............
Don't laugh.


----------



## Urza (Jul 6, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Lyrical_Nanoha


----------



## pitman (Jul 6, 2010)

I remember marathoning CCS over a week, one of my favorite magical girl shows.
A lot of the enjoyment of the show was because of Sakura's voice actress, HOEEEEE!

Since the Blu-ray is getting out (12 eps atm by CoalGirls) maybe I should do a rewatch.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 6, 2010)

^blu-ray rips have been out forawhile bro. Bludragon released them last year.


----------



## pitman (Jul 6, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> ^blu-ray rips have been out forawhile bro. Bludragon released them last year.



All of them ?!
Never heard of that group.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 6, 2010)

haven't had the entire series sitting on my harddrive for a few months or anything.


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 7, 2010)

I do know of a few very user friendly (ie nice for girls) anime series.

I rather liked A Little Snow Fairy Sugar. And Tokyo Mew Mew is nice.

Granted they are of a level of 'sweet' they could almost be used as a form of torture to a boy friend that has it coming to them


----------

